# Passive aggressive at work



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Meliodas said:


> I couldn't survive without a little excitement and some reckless decision-making


If you werelike me nothing would ever have happend 😄 Dance some zorba for me while you are there! 💃


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Electra said:


> If you werelike me nothing would ever have happend 😄 Dance some zorba for me while you are there! 💃


A little dance will make for a fine appetiser. After all, what is the point of living if you can't feel alive?


----------



## Sare Bear (Apr 6, 2016)

1. A: were you passive agressive towards your boss?
Answer: No.
B: Were your employee passive agressive towards you?
A: No.
C: Was your boss or coworkers the passive agressives?
A: Yes.
2. Why do you think it happend?
A: They are bad folks? 
Context, I was moved into a new department after a seconded role concluded. Within a few weeks, I picked up the behaviour from my new manager and one other team mate. It is weird, after being with the organisation for 2.5yrs to have my first encounter of it.
I stood up for myself regarding the team mate, and I can't stop saying one-liners with my manager.
I'm also on the spectrum, so I can be very honest, and games like that, even though I know they exist, will go straight over my head, or I stop participating/perpetuating it.

Passive aggressive behaviour is weak and disrespects everyone.


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

I had a manager that called me passive-aggressive once. I told them that was just some silly, made up term to describe me because I did not fit in with the culture. Sheeesh, I could not get out of that job fast enough.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I’m 37

Im sure I’ve been on all angles of this at one point or another.

But passive aggressive isn’t usually something I do automatically. That’s way more of a defense mechanism if other approaches haven’t worked first. It’s definitely not a first go to for me.

But if my more clarity seeking, direct approach isn’t effective, well I do understand sometimes being a tad mirroring can help at least deflect back.

I’m trying to think where I’ve ever used this as a manager with a subordinate. It’s hard to think of too many instances. I’m way more of a straight shooter. I believe in regular feedback in private. I try to hold the philosophy praise in public, correct in private. I can however think of a few subordinates those annoying usually lazy kiss ass ones who will try to make me or any superior look bad in front of a higher up. But otherwise never said anything prior 🤣.

I have no problem pulling out signed training sheets and hand books and showing people indexes if they get ridiculous. Lol they usually look like they may cry when I’m through with em. But hey you fuck with fire expect it. I know I’m not a dumb dumb that goes and throws my bosses under a boss in public display in meetings. Trying to poke holes. Even the bitchy ones. So I expect the same courtesy.

I have no problem doubling down to coworkers in a lateral role. I won’t start it. But I will fling shit right back. I consider it a bit more inappropriate to be passive aggressive to a superior or subordinate. I go out of my way to ask my bosses for clarity and answers in private if there are holes.

Usually I find the best way to deal with a bitchy boss is focusing on the job and being 5 steps ahead. And not being responsive or defensive unless necessary for clarity. And with subordinates it’s about nipping in the bud right away. And that absolutely means to clap back and show them how to read an index in a handbook, policy, emergency, or training tutorial, or as I said showing them their signature and acknowledgement of understanding 😛. I swear I’m %90 nice manager. But I absolutely don’t tolerate this shit.

I’m not overseeing anyone right now though, and I also outside of submitting a few things for reference, as far as monthly/quarterly, well I basically am just in my own department doing my own thing. So I don’t really answer to anyone (I mean yeah I have a boss technically but they never care What I’m doing cuz I do my job). I like that I don’t manage anyone. It’s nice to have a break. While I’m very experienced, and skilled at being a hands on trainer and coaching in my field it’s super awesome to not babysit young adults. And while most people are kind and respectful, and I like to take time to help determined employees, I just don’t have time for the bs people. I much more prefer to just do my work and implement rather than babysitting.

There is this really really weird neurotic as hell secretary who gives me a hard time. We literally do not answer to each other, either of us. She’s just a weirdo tho. I think she’s on pills or something. Shes twitchy. She’s very Americana suburb strung out yuppie so 🤷🏻‍♀️🤣. I did dig at her a few times but she’s done it to me first.

Anyways yeah in my years of working I’ve dealt with it at all ends. I avoid it.


----------

